

Ask HN: Where do you go when you're awake all night? - citizenkeys

Many hackers, myself included, are awake all night.  One benefit of this is less traffic on the road.  But there's only so many places to go late at night.  In San Francisco, there's a 24-hour Starbucks on California St. and a Safeway on Market St.  But where else can you go when you're awake all night?
======
HedgeMage
When I was younger, we used to invade the greasy-spoon diner at a local truck
stop. They had outlets at all the tables, and the food was cheap.

Now that I'm a boring old mommy type, my late-night coding happens at home.
Whether alone or joined by my fellow hackers, it works out pretty well: my
favorite tea, a comfy spot, and my own bathroom.

